
Zig Is Great - andreaorru
https://sjdh.us/blog/zig-is-great.html
======
fouc
> Zig's creator, Andrew Kelly, has a youtube video where he ports some C++
> Vulkan code to Zig, which to me just goes to show how well it works
> together. I've moved a shocking amount of code from Rust to Zig over the
> last few days

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oCzAqclwJFA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oCzAqclwJFA)

------
cellularmitosis
Is something wrong with the layout of this page? If I'm zoomed 100% in chrome,
I can't scroll to the top. I have to zoom out to about 50% see the top of the
page.

~~~
cbdumas
Yeah it has bizarre margin and positioning styles set forcing the text off
screen. How odd.

------
dna_polymerase
Why is there an margin-top: -513 in the css? Whatever it is supposed to
accomplish, aside from me having to open the page source in order to read the
article it isn't doing anything else than messing up the page (Firefox).

------
AnIdiotOnTheNet
> comptime means what it says: anything marked as comptime will either be
> known or calculated at runtime.

Umm...

Please don't let the quality of this article's presentation turn you off of
Zig, it actually is pretty great.

